# Happy New Years!



## no fefe (Dec 31, 2001)

I know it is early but I thought I would just say
Happy New Year to all the Modern Arnis players out there.

One love.

RK


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by no fefe _
> *I know it is early but I thought I would just say
> Happy New Year to all the Modern Arnis players out there.*



Yes, a Happy New Year to all.

The kids talked us into letting them stay up in 2000 because it was the start of the new millenium. Then they talked us into letting them stay up in 2001 because it was the start of the new millenium. Now they assert that it's a tradition. We're trapped!


----------



## DWright (Dec 31, 2001)

Happy New Years!  Only 4 more hours until 2002.


----------

